# 44mm ese pod suppliers uk ?



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

can anyone recommend good suppliers of 44mm ese pods that don't charge extortionate prices .

my location is Barnsley s, Yorkshire if there's any in the local vicinity

otherwise mail order is expectable.

thanks jud


----------



## podhead (Nov 18, 2013)

jud1255 said:


> can anyone recommend good suppliers of 44mm ese pods that don't charge extortionate prices .
> 
> my location is Barnsley s, Yorkshire if there's any in the local vicinity
> 
> ...


I use http://www.thecoffeepod.co.uk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please desist from advertising unless you have spoke to admin prior to posting


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi podhead

Please check your PMs


----------

